# Breeding Amano Shrimp Video



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I found this on youtube , I hope you like it.

Breeding Amano Shrimp Day 1


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Breeding Amano Shrimp Day 3


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Breeding Amano Shrimp Day 15


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Breeding Amano Shrimp Day 17 and 18


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Breeding Amano Shrimp Day 21


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Breeding Amano Shrimp Day 58 (Final Update)


----------

